# 2nd Time Smoking Cheese



## kusinskij (Oct 14, 2012)

Picked up 2 pounds each of Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Swiss and Provolone.  Cut them into 1/4 pound blocks and placed in the freezer while I got the AMNPS going. Used a combination of Pitmaster dust and bourbon barrel pellets (3/4 dust, 1/4 pellets)...













Cheddar_Pepper Jack - Before.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Oct 14, 2012






Pepper Jack and Cheddar - Before













Swiss_Provolon - Before.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Oct 14, 2012






Swiss and Provolone - Before

Once the AMNPS was going, Placed it in the bottom of the MES (Unpluged), put four frozen bottles of water in a foil pan on the bottom shelf.  Let it run until my ET732 showed a cabinet temp of 70 F. Put the cheese in the MES and let it go for 3 hours.  Cabinet temp stayed between 70and 78 degrees the whole time (Outside temp was 65).













Cheddar_Pepper Jack - After.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Oct 14, 2012






Cheddar & Pepper Jack - After













Swiss_Provolon - After.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Oct 14, 2012






Swiss & Provolone - After

Vacuum sealed and will let sit for at least 30 days....  I need to start doing a load of cheese about every two weeks - that way I always have some great snack food around.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2012)

Jim, morning...... Nice smoke on the cheese.....  Smoked cheese is good.... very good....  Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome Looking Cheese!!

How'd the mix of dust and pellets work?

I just have not tested dust and pellets very much, so very curious

TJ


----------



## kusinskij (Oct 14, 2012)

Todd,

It worked great.  I preheated the two in the microwave, then mixed them together.  Poured in the AMNPS and started smoking.  Two things I did notice:

1. The pellets seemed to keep the dust going better (I seem to have a hardtime keeping dust going).

2. The pellets do tend to increase the temp some, but by adding a few more frozen bottles of water, it works great

The mixure has a great smell and taste.  I've used it for smoked pork chops and bacon before - Awesome....


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2012)

The cheese looks awesome - I too have done dust and pellets - In my SmokinTex  I was having trouble keeping pellets going but dust burned great. The dust did help keep the pellets going for me


----------



## kusinskij (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had the opposite issue. I have a hard time keeping dust going, pellets burn great, but dust alone seems to go out after about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------

